# "I saved this for you"



## Epi-do (Dec 22, 2009)

Why do patient's do this?  I have had countless patient's save the "usual" stuff for me - blood in the toilet, vomit, etc.  Then there have been the patients that have saved things like the feces they "dug out" with their finger because they were impacted or the family that saved the fetal tissue after a miscarriage.  The ER has never wanted any of this stuff either when the patient insists on bringing whatever it may be in with them.  I just don't get it. 

So, why do they do it?????


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 22, 2009)

Because they don't understand how the whole medical thing works. 

I do have to say, though, that saving products from a miscarriage may be worth doing in some situations. A woman's first or second miscarriage, probably not. But if she keeps having miscarriages an OB-GYN may want to send products off for pathology / genetic testing etc.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 22, 2009)

That is true lucid. Didn't think of that one.

Epi, next time somebody showes you a bowlful of puke and says "I saved this for you", tell them "Oh thank you! I have wanted this very thing for months now! I really appreciate it."

Just make sure your partner is videoing it......


----------



## firetender (Dec 22, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Because they don't understand how the whole medical thing works.



That's something important to understand about the work. You're essentially filling in the gap left by the dissolution of the extended family/community system. There, people cared for each other on basic stuff through passed on "folk medicine" which was effective largely for the connection that went with it. Now, medicine has been Shamanized and made mysterious. You are an agent of that mystery, therefore expected to be able to identify and explain.

Mostly, though, if you think about it, most people turn to institutional help (the hospital and you) because they seek reassurance in the dark.


----------



## firetender (Dec 22, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Because they don't understand how the whole medical thing works.



That's something important to understand about the work you're involved in. You're essentially filling in the gap left by the dissolution of the extended family/community system. There, people cared for each other on basic stuff through passed on "folk medicine" which was effective largely for the connection that went with it. Now, medicine has been Shamanized and made mysterious. You are an agent of that mystery, therefore expected to be able to identify and explain.

Mostly, though, if you think about it, most people turn to institutional help (the hospital and you) in non-emergency situations because they seek reassurance in the dark.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 22, 2009)

Good points, Lucid, I hadn't thought of that.  (I still wish they didn't feel the need to save that stuff to show me, though.)


----------



## gicts (Dec 23, 2009)

Perhaps they are just in the Christmas spirit of giving! ^_^


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 23, 2009)

Forget the rest Epi;  they are just saving it because they know that YOU are coming.

happy holidays


----------



## fma08 (Dec 23, 2009)

gicts said:


> Perhaps they are just in the Christmas spirit of giving! ^_^



Now now... That's not very P.C. They are probably just in the "Non-denominational winter holiday" spirit of giving


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 23, 2009)

Along the same lines, during an EMT school scenario, I was playing patient along with my fake patient husband - we had simply eaten some bad crab cakes. When my "husband" stated he had diarrhea, the kid playing EMT stated he would have the patient poop in a bucket so he could take it with us to the ED to show the docs. 


He wasn't kidding.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 23, 2009)

It's actually useful... not necessarily to take to the ER, but in cases involving suspected GI bleeds, I'd like to see what came out of them. I've had a few nausea/vomiting patients that were having coffee grounds emesis, but didn't know that was significant.


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 6, 2010)

I heard of a EMT student that brought a placenta in to lab for OBGYN emergencies.


----------



## tactics (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe their into antique collecting.  Some of that stuff could be valuable, especially on eBay or an auction house like Sothebys.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 6, 2010)

Buzz said:


> It's actually useful... not necessarily to take to the ER, but in cases involving suspected GI bleeds, I'd like to see what came out of them. I've had a few nausea/vomiting patients that were having coffee grounds emesis, but didn't know that was significant.


 
The vomit may also show if the patient had undigested food or medication which can be a big help in ODs or if patients are very sensitive to not taking their medications. The amount is also of importance and if the patient has vomited several large amounts similar to that, fluid and electrolyte imbalance will be an issue. For urine, that is that one thing many EMT(P)s forget to assess at least by history. Just looking at the pee can tell you if the person may have an infection which could be sepsis. Severe UTIs also can lead to altered mental status. It can give you a clue about dehydration. This is especially important for children and the elderly. How many diapers? Sputum? Color and thickness? 

Patients also become conditioned when in the hospital to save everything. They are scolded if they didn't pee and poop in the proper containers or spit in the specimen cup. We (hospital staff) are obsessed on inspecting and testing everything. Thus, some try they best to please us and make us smile with a nice specimen and another thing to check off the "to do list". Elderly people definitely are aware of this if they have ever spent time in the hospital or SNF during their recovery. The same goes for kids as both age groups just want to please and don't want anyone to be angry with them for not doing something.

BTW, once you've got a good description for your report of whatever specimen they have saved for you, it may not be necessary to transport it unless it contains tissue such as from an OB/GYN emergency. Also, if the vomit contains pills, you might want to take careful note or save them if they are not readily identifiable. I am also always happy when a patient shows me their bloody sputum because I know I will definitely take extra precautions and see that certain tests are ran on the next production if there is not another good explanation for the blood.


----------

